# "STRING BOW" (nasp) What is it?



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

A string bow (rope bow as most know it as) is just a small piece of soft rope tied into a loop. The loop should be adjusted to the length of the archers draw length. It's used for isometric exercises, and is good for finding muscles in the back to pull from. Great tool for finding the rhomboids.

Normally the smallest nylon rope you can buy at the hardware store......should be about 1/8" or so, and REAL soft. Not the scratchy stuff.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

it is far better to using some 3/4" webbing than a string. far easier on the fingers. That is what we used at the OTC-Easton's Don Rabska brought a bunch for the Level III-IV. The cost was minor and I in turn purchased a bunch for our club. Another "string bow" may be taking a basic JOAD recurve and tying elastic string to each end of the already strung bow and using the elastic to practice form


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*Gotta love simple*

Thanks for the explainations,I figured it was basic.
What would the 3/4 webbing be used for besides this,so that I can get an idea of what it is? (I'm sure it is simple also )


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

You can purchase belt webbing at a fabric store and use the plastic clip together buckles. With these they are easily adjusted to various draw lengths. Both of these will be found in the same area. You can also use, for smaller kids, a sleeping bag strap. Found at a sporting goods store. I have found these to be too short for adults.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Here is where I bought a couple dozen for our club 5 foot works well for most kids-6 foot for tall adults

http://www.strapworks.com/Strap_Adjuster_Straps_p/sas34n.htm


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

Good call Jim. That's very reasonable.

Mike


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

*String Bow Video*

The NASP Basic Archery Instructor (BAI) course includes a video which fully describes making and using the String Bow.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

mholz said:


> Good call Jim. That's very reasonable.
> 
> Mike


 You may have seen one of our fellow attendees from the III/IV classes posted this place- I bought a bunch of straps and some web belts from them =reasonable prices, good quality fairly quick delivery


will use them again in the future.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*Thank You*

All the information is honestly appreciated.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

As another alternative - I found that REI has a 1/2 inch wide nylon strap that is red, and VERY smooth, and not too expensive - around 3 bucks per strap including the plastic buckle. Mounting climbing/ harness material.

The width is an important consideration for many smaller hands, but even with my (large) hand size I prefer narrow because of the feeling it's texture gives relative to a bow string/finger tab.


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

String bow can also be used as a conditioning tool for learning to shoot a release if it is made to accomidate a string loop


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

should the string bow be at the archer's draw length or a bit shorter? cause mine's at about an inch, maybe a bit more, short of my actual draw length and i use it to practice my extension, release and follow-thru.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

XCalibre said:


> should the string bow be at the archer's draw length or a bit shorter? cause mine's at about an inch, maybe a bit more, short of my actual draw length and i use it to practice my extension, release and follow-thru.


 It should be adjustable so that you can use it for various purposes, and can change it as you get better at the BEST shot cycle.
If you haven't been working on the BEST much already, you probably should start somewhere around your draw length, and as you achieve better alignment then reduce the length a little at a time. One of the uses is in building strength while exhibiting the correct motion and alignment - isometrics, essentially.
You can also use it together with the bungy as a draw limiter.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Jim C said:


> Here is where I bought a couple dozen for our club 5 foot works well for most kids-6 foot for tall adults
> http://www.strapworks.com/Strap_Adjuster_Straps_p/sas34n.htm


Thanks Jim!
I can get a dozen for less then 40 bucks delivered.
Ron C talks about "red and very smooth". Do you have any advice on which one would be good choice.


----------

